# Justification and Sanctification- and are we rewarded?



## Scott1 (Oct 6, 2010)

At 17:20 begins a good discussion at a 2009 Ligonier Conference regarding whether salvation is monergistic, and if so, in what sense are we "rewarded for our works."

The Holiness of God: 2009 National Conference Conference by Various Teachers | Watch and Listen to Reformed Theology Conference at Ligonier.org

The discussion involves Dr. Sproul and the panel interacting with what we mean by salvation more particularly, and what happens at the judgment seat of Christ.

This discussion may be helpful in understanding these deep and important topics in light of Scripture.


----------

